# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  नींबू के 30 आयुर्वेदिक नुस्खेँ

## xman

1-शुद्ध शहद में नींबू की शिकंजी पीने से मोटापा दूर होता है।
2-नींबू के सेवन से सूखा रोग दूर होता है।
3-नींबू का रस एवं शहद एक-एक तोला लेने से दमा में आराम मिलता है।
4-नींबू का छिलका पीसकर उसका लेप माथे पर लगाने से माइग्रेन ठीक होता है।

----------


## xman

5- नींबू में पिसी काली मिर्च छिड़क कर जरा सा गर्म करके चूसने से मलेरिया ज्वर में आराम मिलता है।
6-नींबू के रस में नमक मिलाकर नहाने से त्वचा का रंग निखरता है और सौंदर्य बढ़ता है।
7- नौसादर को नींबू के रस में पीसकर लगाने से दाद ठीक होता है।
8- नींबू के बीज को पीसकर लगाने से गंजापन दूर होता है।

----------


## xman

9-बहरापन हो तो नींबू के रस में दालचीनी का तेल मिलाकर डालें।
10-आधा कप गाजर के रस में नींबू निचोड़कर पिएं, रक्त की कमी दूर होगी।
11- दो चम्मच बादाम के तेल में नींबू की दो बूंद मिलाएं और रूई की सहायता से दिन में कई बार घाव पर लगाएं, घाव बहुत जल्द ठीक हो जाएगा।
12- प्रतिदिन नाश्ते से पहले एक चम्मच नींबू का रस और एक चम्मच ज़ैतून का तेल पीने से पत्थरी से छुटकारा मिलता है।

----------


## xman

13- किसी जानवर के काटे या डसे हुए भाग पर रूई से नींबू का रस लगांए, लाभ होगा।
14- एक गिलास गर्म पानी में नींबू डाल कर पीने से पांचन क्रिया ठीक रहती है।
15- चक्तचाप, खांसी, क़ब्ज़ और पीड़ा में भी नींबू चमत्कारिक प्रभाव दिखाता है।
16- विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि नींबू का रस विटामिन सी, विटामिन, बी, कैल्शियम, फ़ास्फ़ोरस, मैग्नीशियम, प्रोटीन और कार्बोहाईड्रेट से समृद्ध होता है।

----------


## xman

17- विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि यदि मसूढ़ों से ख़ून रिसता हो तो प्रभावित जगह पर नींबू का रस लगाने से मसूढ़े स्वस्थ हो जाते हैं।
18- नींबू का रस पानी में मिलाकर ग़रारा करने से गला खुल जाता है।
19- नींबू के रस को पानी में मिलाकर पीने से त्वचा रोगों से भी बचाव होता है अतः त्वचा चमकती रहती है, कील मुंहासे भी इससे दूर होते हैं और झुर्रियों की भी रोकथाम करता है।
20- नींबू का रस रक्तचाप को संतुलित रखता है।

----------


## xman

21-अगर बॉडी में विटामिन सी की मात्रा कम हो जाए, तो एनिमिया, जोड़ों का दर्द, दांतों की बीमारी, पायरिया, खांसी और दमा जैसी दिक्कतें हो सकती हैं। नीबू में विटामिन सी की क्वॉन्टिटी बहुत ज्यादा होती है। इसलिए इन बीमारियों से दूरी बनाने में यह आपकी मदद करता है।
22- पेट खराब, पेट फूलना, कब्ज, दस्त होने पर नीबू के रस में थोड़ी सी अजवायन, जीरा, हींग, काली मिर्च और नमक मिलाकर पीने से आपको काफी राहत मिलेगी।
23- गर्मी में बुखार होने पर अगर थकान महसूस हो रही हो या पीठ और बांहों में दर्द हो, तो भी आपके पास नींबू का उपाय है। आप एक चम्मच नींबू के रस में दस बूंद तुलसी की पत्तियों का रस, चार काली मिर्च और दो पीपली का चूर्ण मिलाकर लें। इसे दो खुराक के तौर सुबह-शाम लें।
24-चेहरे पर मुंहासे होना एक आम समस्या है। इसे दूर करने के लिए नींबू रस में चंदन घिसकर लेप लगाएं। अगर दाद हो गया है, तो इसी लेप में सुहागा घिसकर लगाएं, आपको आराम मिलेगा।

----------


## xman

25- कई बार लंबी दूरी की यात्रा करने पर शरीर में बहुत थकान महसूस होती है। ऐसे में एक गिलास पानी में दो नींबू निचोड़कर उसमें 50 ग्राम किशमिश भिगो दें। रातभर भीगने के बाद सुबह किशमिश पानी में मथ लें। यह पानी दिनभर में चार बार पिएं। इससे एनर्जी मिलेगी और बॉडी की फिटनेस भी बनी रहेगी।
26-अधिक थकान और अशांति के कारण कई बार नींद नहीं आती। अगर आप भी इस प्रॉब्लम से जूझ रहे हैं, तो लेमन रेमेडी अपनाएं। रात को सोने से पहले हाथ-पांव, माथे, कनपटी व कान के पीछे सरसों के तेल की मालिश करें। इसके बाद थोड़े से नीबू के रस में लौंग घिसकर चाट लें। ऐसा करने से आपको नींद बहुत जल्दी आएगी।

----------


## xman

27-मोटापे से आजकल हर दूसरा शख्स परेशान होता है। इससे छुटकारा पाने के लिए आप मूली के रस में नीबू का रस व थोड़ा नमक मिलाकर नियमित रूप से लें। मोटापा दूर होगा।
28- अगर याददाश्त कमजोर हो गई है, तो गिरी, सोंठ का चूर्ण और मिश्री को पीसकर नींबू के रस में मिलाएं। फिर इसे धीरे-धीरे उंगली से चाटें।
29-सुंदर दिखना तो सभी चाहते हैं। अगर आपकी भी यही चाहत है, तो एक चम्मच बेसन, आधा चम्मच गेहूं का आटा, आधा चम्मच गुलाब जल और आधा चम्मच नींबू का रस मिलाकर लोशन तैयार करें। इसे धीरे-धीरे चेहरे पर मलें। कुछ ही दिनों में आपका चेहरा निखर जाएगा।
30- जहां तक हो सके, कागजी पीले रंग के नीबू का यूज करें। इसमें दो चुटकी सेंधा नमक या काला नमक मिला सकते हैं। यह टिप्स हमारी रीडर मीनू मोहले ने भेजे हैं।

----------

